# Florida teen detained by TSA for design on her purse



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 3, 2011)

> It's not unusual for 17-year-old to find themselves in hot water with the fashion police. But on a flight from Virginia to Florida, Vanessa Gibbs found herself detained by the Transportation Security Administration (TSA) over the appearance of her purse.


http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/florida-teen-detained-tsa-design-her-purse-221835034.html


----------



## jis (Dec 3, 2011)

It is rumored that one does have to pass an _Idiocy Test_ with flying colors before being accepted into certain TSA positions


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 3, 2011)

jis said:


> It is rumored that one does have to pass an _Idiocy Test_ with flying colors before being accepted into certain TSA positions


Considering that TSA clears over 1 million passenger a day, one or two oddball issues every month or so is not so bad. I don't think it means that all TSA people are idiots.

I have never had an issue with TSA people - ever. Sorry if that does not match conventional wisdom. I prefer to use my first-hand experience rather than some issue trumped up by the media.

By the way, is a gun design on a purse now a must-have fashion accessory for wives and daughters of NRA members? Very sheik.


----------

